# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart ring >  Smart ring, Ringly Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Ringly Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Forget clunky plastic, this startup is bringing bling to wearables"

by Lauren Lyster
August 12, 2014

----------

